# Brought my ticket and fly on the 14th start in Melbourne



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

So I've handed notice in work and sold the car I have brought my ticket and I fly on the 14th of March to Melbourne starting at the F1 staying with a mate of my cousin to start. If anyone would like to meet up it would be great to exsperiance anything with other people  I don't bite lol. 

Thanks Jordan.


----------

